# Even Ugly Omelettes Taste Good



## Lon (Oct 30, 2016)

It's a rainy Sunday morning here and thought I would make myself a nice Omelette using my new Omelette Pan. I used three eggs, a little milk,diced cheddar cheese, ham,bell pepper. The finished product did not look like the beautiful omelettes served on Cruise Ships or upscale eateries, in fact it was down right ugly, but it sure was good. Guess I need some practice.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2016)

I can't make a pretty omelette either, but they still taste good.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 30, 2016)

I pop mine under the broiler for a few minutes to brown it and make it fluffy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2016)

*Mine do not turn out looking all that great either, but they sure taste good.  On another note, I cannot make a pancake to save my life.  So, they have become my husband's task.*


----------



## Carla (Oct 30, 2016)

Lon said:


> It's a rainy Sunday morning here and thought I would make myself a nice Omelette using my new Omelette Pan. I used three eggs, a little milk,diced cheddar cheese, ham,bell pepper. The finished product did not look like the beautiful omelettes served on Cruise Ships or upscale eateries, in fact it was down right ugly, but it sure was good. Guess I need some practice.



Lon, I don't know what heat you use, but I have better luck using no more than a medium heat. Takes a little longer, but using a lid might hurry it along. As it firms up, use a spatula to start moving around the sides so that when you get ready to fold it over and add your cheese, it lifts easily. Mine don't always come out perfect, but most of them look OK.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 30, 2016)

My mother always told me that the food all ends up in the same place in your stomach anyway, so don't fuss about how it looks (or try to keep things from touching each other on your plate).:lol:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2016)

Lon, I can't say I've ever eaten any omelettes on cruise ships or high end eateries, usually other things are ordered that are on the menu.  But I have made some pretty good omelettes at home, and haven't paid too much attention to how picture perfect they are.  If they taste good and my husband enjoys them with approval, that's good enough for me.


----------



## dearimee (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't make traditional omelette s. I scramble in the pan till it's half way done and then cook medium low til I can turn the whole thing over without breaking it. I cook it this way because I like my egg firm and not brown. IMO browned egg has a bad taste. I had it yesterday with green peppers, onion and cheddar cheese.


----------

